# Fixing yellow exposure



## sailor86 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have family photos which have an unwanted yellow tint to them. I use Photoscape for most of my editing, but I don't see the answer there. How is it done?


----------



## NateS (Apr 29, 2010)

sailor86 said:


> I have family photos which have an unwanted yellow tint to them. I use Photoscape for most of my editing, but I don't see the answer there. How is it done?



Properly...it is done by getting the correct white balance on the camera.  Not as easy to fix in post if you didn't shoot raw, but you can go in and adjust the levels to help even out the color....search youtube for some video tutorials on how to adjust levels and you'll be on your way.


----------



## sailor86 (Apr 29, 2010)

I mean, after the fact. My camera was borrowed and the photos were taken at a family reunion. Is there a way to edit the yellow out?


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 29, 2010)

In PhotoScape, in the "Home" tab, "Bright, Color" pull down menu, go to  "Remove color cast", move the slider to yellow & hit OK.


----------



## sailor86 (Apr 29, 2010)

Nailed it right on the head, Ron. Thank you.


----------



## NateS (Apr 30, 2010)

sailor86 said:


> I mean, after the fact. My camera was borrowed and the photos were taken at a family reunion. Is there a way to edit the yellow out?



Sounds like Ron gave you a good answer....but levels (which I suggested) are edited "after the fact" in post processing.


----------

